# Headlamp is Bestlamp



## tychoseven (Nov 11, 2014)

I've come to realize the headlamp is the most useful illumination device I own. It's not the smallest, or the brightest, or the furthest throwing, but it's what I use 95% of the time when I need a light. If I had to give up all my lights but one, there would be no hesitation as to what I'm keeping. Who's with me? Could you give up all of your lights, except one headlamp? (and be happy?)


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, headlamps all the way -- specifically, angle headlamps that can be used as handheld, work light, etc.

Your H51Fw is missing a Nichia 219.


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 12, 2014)

For certain situations yes i agree but i much prefer a hand held although I wish they would adopt the Petzl reactive lighting technology sooner rather than later.


----------



## lumicycle (Nov 12, 2014)

If I felt like I could comfortably EDC a headlamp I might be with you, but I haven't found a way. Also, when I don't need the light to be coming from my forehead, there's something much more tactile and satisfying about a conventional flashlight in the hand. Am I alone on that?


----------



## Charles L. (Nov 12, 2014)

I like headlamps, like the Armyteks, Zebralights, Sparks, Skilhunts and perhaps others, than can be detached and used as an EDC with a pocket clip. These could easily be my only EDC light.

And I agree with the point of this thread. I like having hands-free light that follows the motion of my head. Tychoseven, davidt1 -- you're lampaholics


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 12, 2014)

agree. on a given week my headlamp clocks in the most number of hours. it's the Olight H15s the handsfree on/off "wave" feature is just incredibly useful


----------



## tychoseven (Nov 12, 2014)

davidt1 said:


> Your H51Fw is missing a Nichia 219.


I know! I wish ZL would use a threaded bezel so I could swap lenses and emitters. It's one of the few complaints I have about their lights.



mcnair55 said:


> ...For certain situations yes i agree but i much prefer a hand held...





lumicycle said:


> ...there's something much more tactile and satisfying about a conventional flashlight in the hand. Am I alone on that?


I'm interested in hearing more about this perspective. I find the opposite is true, that I'm frustrated when I have to hold the light in one hand...because now I only have one hand free. Although it is great to have a light in your hand when looking into places that you can't (or won't!) put your head.


----------



## hazza (Nov 12, 2014)

I find that a one advantage of the handheld lights is the ease of changing mode. That's not to say it's difficult with a headlamp, it's just not as easy to mess around with something on your forehead, especially if you just want to quickly flick between modes. There is also a bit more flexibility with the beam direction, handheld allows you to quickly scan the beam to one side or around something, rather than a headlamp forcing you to point the beam dead ahead. This is only really a concern for very focused beams though.

This isn't meant as a big headlamp criticism, your question just made me pause to think about it!



> I wish they would adopt the Petzl reactive lighting technology sooner rather than later.



I'm not totally sure I agree. I really like the idea of it, but the biggest thing that put me off buying the RXP this week was condensation from your breath in cold weather causing it to dim. If it wasn't for that, I probably would have gone for it, but it's an annoying problem (at least for me), and I'm not sure how/if they'll counter it. Interested to hear other peoples thoughts on this.


----------



## carrot (Nov 12, 2014)

As a longtime flashaholic I have to say my flashlights see less and less use while my headlamp collection seems to grow with headlamps of all kinds.

I don't think that the Petzl Reactive Lighting technology has any substantive problems with your breath in cold weather. It is true that it happens. It's not a dealbreaker. I have both the NAO and the Tikka RXP. If you are moving, your breath tends to dissipate before it hits the sensor. If you are stationary or working on something up close, it is already going to be in a fairly dim mode. 

Under some circumstances like setting up camp, or similar arm's length stationary situations, it does become a bother, but a simple flick or tap puts the headlamp into passive mode. And that's not worse than using a normal headlamp. 

You might find it weird at first that your headlamp tries to be smart about lighting. But once you get used to it, you'll find every other headlamp to be a bit frustrating.

My only real problem with the Petzl Tikka RXP is an ergonomic one. It can be difficult to find the buttons while wearing gloves, although the problem is mitigated by not having to fiddle with your headlamp often.


----------



## reppans (Nov 12, 2014)

As a camper, I used to only own headlamps (Petzl and Black Diamond back in day) but I converted over to all flashlights now. The biggest problem is the bulk of the headband - not something I'd EDC in my pants pocket (like a flashlight) and of course the only good light is the one you have with you. 

You learn good ways to hands-free a flashlight like clipping and rolling it into your shirt collar just under an ear, and cigar carry between pinky/ring fingers (~80% hands-free), and I EDC a lantern diffuser and "neck-lamp" cord in my wallet, which has now displaced my headlamps and lanterns for camping. 

That said, there is no beating a headlamp for more technical tasks like plumbing work under a sink, or working on an car engine. But for that, I just use my flashlights in an aftermarket headband - Malkoff makes my current favorite.



lumicycle said:


> ...there's something much more tactile and satisfying about a conventional flashlight in the hand. Am I alone on that?



I'm with you too. Dog walking and outdoors, I also prefer being able to swing my beam around freely without having to move my head to point.


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 14, 2014)

I use headlamps when I'm working, running wires or doing repairs, plumbing, electrical, carpentry, taping, painting that kind of thing. Although working under a sink or in a tight crawl space headlamps can't always get the light where I need it. I always have a headlamp and a handheld at work, the headlamps are mostly flood and the handhelds more throw. I edc a H600fw in the side pocket of my Carharts a H502 and a M10 in my left front pocket. When I'm looking for something or walking the dog or just plain walking I much prefer a hand held light. Light tends to attract insects which can be very annoying. So anything where I need both hands gets a headlamp anything else a handheld.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 14, 2014)

That's what I love about my ZL detachable angle lights. It can go from my head to my hand in 3 seconds by undoing the Velcro headlamp holder.


----------



## Charles L. (Nov 14, 2014)

Agreed, bug attraction is a definite impediment to headlamp use during certain times of the year.


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 15, 2014)

Charles L. said:


> Agreed, bug attraction is a definite impediment to headlamp use during certain times of the year.



Besides bug attraction, I find that one MAJOR problem with headlamps is glare when you have any kind of dust, mist, or fog in the air. This is especially a problem with the more powerful headlamps (like, say, a Zebralight H600). This is one reason why I prefer a handheld in virtually any situation where I don't absolutely need free hands. A handheld flashlight takes the beam (and, along with it, the glare) away from my eyes.


----------



## Charles L. (Nov 15, 2014)

Fog, glare and dust can be an issue, no doubt, especially with floody and/or powerful headlamps. Living under the (usually) clear skies of NC, I find bugs the bigger issue. But as Davidt pointed out, many headlamps have easily-detachable lights. 

I approach the head versus hand issue a different way: any time I can use a headlamp and keep my hands free, I do. When I can't, I use a hand-held light. Just a matter of perspective


----------



## blah9 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a handheld with me more often than I have a headlamp, but using a headlamp has definitely changed my life for the better. It really just comes down to the task and the conditions for me at this point. I think it's definitely worth having both.


----------



## K31Scout (Nov 17, 2014)

tychoseven said:


> I've come to realize the headlamp is the most useful illumination device I own. It's not the smallest, or the brightest, or the furthest throwing, but it's what I use 95% of the time when I need a light. If I had to give up all my lights but one, there would be no hesitation as to what I'm keeping. Who's with me? Could you give up all of your lights, except one headlamp? (and be happy?)



I agree 100%. But is my ZL H600Fw II still a headlamp when I take it off the headband and hold it in my hand?  

Anyone use a yellow/amber filter over their lights to avoid bugs? I am definitely gonna try that next summer out on the lake.


----------



## meti (Nov 18, 2014)

K31Scout said:


> I agree 100%. But is my ZL H600Fw II still a headlamp when I take it off the headband and hold it in my hand?



It will be an anglelamp


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 18, 2014)

Besides bugs and glare, eyeglasses are not great with a lot of headlamps either as they can reflect flood light back.


----------



## lumicycle (Nov 18, 2014)

tychoseven said:


> I'm interested in hearing more about this perspective. I find the opposite is true, that I'm frustrated when I have to hold the light in one hand...because now I only have one hand free. Although it is great to have a light in your hand when looking into places that you can't (or won't!) put your head.



Well, as you mentioned, there are very practical times when to have a light in the hand is the best option. I'd prefer for it to be a conventional flashlight. In addition to those situations, if I don't _need _my hands to be free for other uses (when it's purely a matter of preference) I would still rather hold a conventional light in my hand than have a head lamp on, or hold a headlamp in my hand. I can't say exactly why except, like I said, it's a tactile thing. I just like the feeling of a flashlight in my hand more than a light strapped on my head. Even the ZL headlamps I think would be awkward (to me) to hold pistol grip style as flashlights. That said, I might try one someday to see if I could get over it, because frankly, when it comes to versatility, those look hard to beat. I like versatility, but I don't like compromises, so I'm hard to please.

I still can't decide which it would be if I could only have one...I'll get back to you.


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 18, 2014)

reppans said:


> I'm with you too. Dog walking and outdoors, I also prefer being able to swing my beam around freely without having to move my head to point.



Good point. I've always preferred handhelds because I can instantly aim the light where I want rather than having to point my head and adjust the headlamp until it is aiming where I want it to be. This can be quite important since you often look in a given direction by moving your eyeballs rather than turning your head. Having to turn your head can feel somewhat unnatural at times. Also, with a handheld, I don't have to worry about flashing other people.



lumicycle said:


> Even the ZL headlamps I think would be awkward (to me) to hold pistol grip style as flashlights. That said, I might try one someday to see if I could get over it, because frankly, when it comes to versatility, those look hard to beat. I like versatility, but I don't like compromises, so I'm hard to please.



That's why I have an SC62w in addition to an H600Fw. Carrying an H600Fw on a hike just isn't something that is comfortable to do for hours at a time. But with this said, there are still good uses for an H600Fw out of the headband. For instance, in a tailstand, it makes quite a good lantern/work light. FAR better than trying to use a handheld light for the same purpose. The light won't roll. And it makes better use of the available light to have the emitter raised up from a surface.


----------



## lumicycle (Nov 23, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> ...there are still good uses for an H600Fw out of the headband. For instance, in a tailstand, it makes quite a good lantern/work light. FAR better than trying to use a handheld light for the same purpose. The light won't roll. And it makes better use of the available light to have the emitter raised up from a surface.



I know...one of the many reasons I'd like to have one! Just not convinced I'd be satisfied if it was my only light.

(which leads me to question the premise of this thread...isn't the whole point of "flashaholism" and CPF for people who _can't _have just one light?)


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 23, 2014)

Phaserburn said:


> Besides bugs and glare, eyeglasses are not great with a lot of headlamps either as they can reflect flood light back.



I almost always wear a ball cap so the headlamp eyeglass thing doesn't bother me. If I,m not wearing a cap the Spark ST6's T shape extends the bezel beyond glasses so I don't get the glare.


----------



## stanleywen (Nov 24, 2014)

tychoseven said:


> I've come to realize the headlamp is the most useful illumination device I own. It's not the smallest, or the brightest, or the furthest throwing, but it's what I use 95% of the time when I need a light. If I had to give up all my lights but one, there would be no hesitation as to what I'm keeping. Who's with me? Could you give up all of your lights, except one headlamp? (and be happy?)



Agreed. The headlamp is so convenient that's everyone should have one in the backpack. :thumbsup: 
You can handheld a headlamp but you can hardly wield a flashlight.
You can do things with both hands when using a headlamp, but you can hardly do things with your month when have a flashlight one you hand.


----------



## NoizeSuppressor (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a Petzl Pixa3 and I love it... Not the best light probably but for me it does the job...


----------



## mcs101 (Nov 27, 2014)

FWIW, I'm a big fan of Zebralight headlamps for off-trail hiking in the Pacific Northwest and much prefer the spot over floody as the spot versions "see" much further through the trees and brush (less light reflected back into your eyes).


----------

